# E60M5 Interior photos



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

_Courtesy of Dan, m5board.com_


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Boat wood and law office brown leather in a M car? :tsk:


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

What were they thinking? :thumbdwn:

--SONET


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

I don't know, I don't think that looks THAT bad... I love all the stitching, for sure, and I'm a sucker for brown/caramel interiors.

Funny, on reg. 5ers there's a cubby hole just above the DSC, Sport etc buttons, on these pics there's just blank space


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I just noticed the 4 assheater buttons. Are they there on regular E60s? I assume they are for the rear seats? And I see other buttons with seat icons next to them. They must be for massage or something.

Hey, waitasec, how come those aren't in the iDrive?


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Kaz said:


> I just noticed the 4 assheater buttons. Are they there on regular E60s? I assume they are for the rear seats? And I see other buttons with seat icons next to them. They must be for massage or something.
> 
> Hey, waitasec, how come those aren't in the iDrive?


The way I see it, the controls are for heat, ventilation, and massage (for both front seats), DSC, and something else (something for tires?).

Seat controls have never been an iDrive function.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

:thumbdwn: That has to be one of the all time ugliest interiors I have ever seen.

The seats look like they were made from the vinyal table cloth stolen from the local greasy spoon.

The wood, just doesn't belong. I don't like wood in cars anyway, but it REALLY doens't belong in an ///M car of ANY flavor.

SMG...*sigh*... :tsk: Don't mind it being an option and I wouldn't mind driving an SMG car to see what it is like either, but I am all for choices.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Kaz said:


> Boat wood and law office brown leather in a M car? :tsk:


that was exactly what i was thinking.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I kinda like it :eeps:

But I like pimp interiors :bigpimp:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

The wood is sort of reminiscent of the Zebrano wood in an 80s E-class or maybe the fake wood in a 70s American luxoboat. It did sort of work in the E class. I wonder if that's what it is? I guess the extra leather does make the e60 interior look a little less cheap- but there's only so much you can do w/ a bad design. I kind of like the idea of "natural brown" leather- like the kind you find on an armchair. Not sure that it works here though.


----------



## asb2002 (May 29, 2002)

Kaz said:


> Boat wood and law office brown leather in a M car? :tsk:


No, but seriously - that is the cockpit of a speedboat, right?

:angel:


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

I gotta give them credit for the all-leather dash and all-leather door panels. :bigpimp: 

The wood seems kind of, well, big.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Mathew said:


> The way I see it, the controls are for heat, ventilation, and massage (for both front seats), DSC, and something else (something for tires?).


That's park-tronic next to DSC. So that leaves heat and massage buttons, but the third seat related on stumps me. That's not ventilation, cause leather on the seats is not perforated, unless they're cooling them differently now...

Sport button is on the shifter now, don't see sunshade button?


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

This interior reminds me of the Ford F-150 Ranch Edition...


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

rost12 said:


> I don't know, I don't think that looks THAT bad... I love all the stitching, for sure, and I'm a sucker for brown/caramel interiors.
> 
> Funny, on reg. 5ers there's a cubby hole just above the DSC, Sport etc buttons, on these pics there's just blank space


I think the shade of brown is a bit wierd for an M interior, but otherwise it looks fine. Remember, folks, that the E39 M5 had two interior flavors-- sport, with the metallic trim and two-tone interior, and the luxury trim with more elegant leather stitching, wood trim, and more attention to detail. At the end of the day, it's the same great car, and it keeps both camps happy-- those that want some luxury in their $75,000 car, versus those that want a basic, sporty and simple interior on their M car.

BTW, Rost, we just bought a 2003 Sterling/Caramel M5 from another dealer, and it's stunning, I'd never really had the opportunity to check one out at length, and after seeing this car, it is by far my favorite M5 combo. The exterior is great, and the interior is a work of art. :bigpimp:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

rost12 said:


> That's park-tronic next to DSC. So that leaves heat and massage buttons, but the third seat related on stumps me. That's not ventilation, cause leather on the seats is not perforated, unless they're cooling them differently now...
> 
> Sport button is on the shifter now, don't see sunshade button?


Most likely ventilated seats as well. I'm stumped how they do it with that leather, though. I can't think of what else they'd have other than heated seats and active seats.

The lack of the storage pocket is because this car has Navigation. Cars with Navigation lose that storage pocket because there is Navigation stuff behind there.

The other "uncertain" button looks like it's the Park Distance Control button. On the E60, the sunshade buttons are located on the door panels near the window switches.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> Most likely ventilated seats as well. I'm stumped how they do it with that leather, though. I can't think of what else they'd have other than heated seats and active seats.


I can't think of anything else that would be three-stage. As for the perforation, maybe that's something they will do later. This isn't a final production model, is it?


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

rost12 said:


> Funny, on reg. 5ers there's a cubby hole just above the DSC, Sport etc buttons, on these pics there's just blank space


When you get Navi on the E60s you lose that little cubby.

The interior doesn't look awful...although I probably wouldn't buy it. I think the lighting doesn't do those pics any favors, either. I have to believe it looks better (at least a little!) in person.


----------



## BB330i (Dec 22, 2001)

The steering wheel looks smaller in diameter and thicker. If so, :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2004)

There's just too much going on. Two shades of brown (the leather and the wood) plus the silver plastic i-drive and SMG lever combined with the black on the dash, etc. is just too busy. Justlike the exterior design, teh itnerior has no harmony. It's all discord.

Throw in the fact that the car can't be had with a stick and it bumps it WAY down the list of desirable cars. Hell, I'd take an E55 first as long as I'm can't have a stick. At least that car is beautiful.


----------

